# Number crunching?!?!?



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay I'm going to throw out some numbers, and please give me some input if it would be worth my while and wallet to reload, if it is, I would like a suggestion on some manual's and presses to get started.

What I have and + how much I shoot that round a month. Round amounts are as close of a guesstimation I can come up with right now, but it should be close

7.62X59 + 100 rnds a month
7.62X39 + 300 rnds a month
5.56 Nato + 300 rnds a month
9mm Luger + 200 Rnds a month
.22LR + 200 Rnds a month
.38Special 100 Rnds a month
.45 + 150 rnds a month

I'm not looking for special loads, just plinking ammo. Whats the general consensus around here on this data?


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

The .22's don't matter, can't be reloaded. I shoot equal .38 500 .45 and 250 .40. I am considering the same thing as you. My thoughts are that if I keep shooting my whole life, the reloading equipment will definatly pay off. 

On that note, maybe someone could also advise us on a machine that handles pistol rounds as well as rifle rounds, which is good for beginners.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

For the price of a new pistol you will be set up and making ammo. I would recommend the Dillon 550 as you wish to do rifle and pistol. There are many other outfits out there and this is just my choice. Good luck.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Just in what you shoot in .45, you could pay off a $500 reloading press in approx. 2 years. I know I did.

Zhur


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Just in what you shoot in .45, you could pay off a $500 reloading press in approx. 2 years. I know I did.
> 
> Zhur


Mine figured out to a little over three years but that was because my wife insisted that we get this fancy bench. I am glad now she did. It's set up in the day room and I got AC to work in.







:smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I only load handgun rounds but paid for my setup in less than 4 months.

Lee Pro 1000 $135 .40 Cal. setup
Case Cleaning system $75
9MM Dies $30
.357 Dies $30
Misc. $100

Total $335

I have loaded in excess of 1000 rounds per month since setting up. At $100 per thousand rounds (conservative) I was profitable in the fourth month.

I should have purchased the Lee Loadmaster which will handle both pistol and rifle loading.

I waited most of a lifetime to start loading. I won't do that next time around.

:smt1099


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

You guys have been a big help. I think I will look into reloading now. so I'll do some research on the dillon 550 was it? for rifle and pistol ammo? I'm going to go look for books on it, I don't have the slightest clue where to start.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice setup Baldy. I only WISH my wife encouraged me to buy gun stuff! I don't have as elaborate a setup, as mine consists of an old school teachers desk and another metal desk that I got at a yard sale for $5. Either way, you save in the long run by reloading, besides that it's just fun and relaxing at least for me.

Zhur


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Lee's Modern Reloading is a good place to start in that it is cheap and loaded with information. It is $13.99 plus shipping at Midway. While it doesn't have all the answers it is a thick book that will cover a lot of questions you have plus it has more loading data then I think any other manual I've ever seen.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=852429

The Accurate Arms Corp site has a free reloading instruction link.
http://www.accuratepowder.com/
There is a lot of information to glean from the net.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Bottom Line: if you have more time than money reloading is worth it. It also is very satisfying to be able to shoot your own ammo. And once you turn into a brass whore (That's where they recognize you at the range by your butt crack moreso than your face from picking up brass off the floor) you will cut your reloading cost dramatically. As stated previously: I wish I had started reloading a long time ago. I started with 45ACP and guidance from Baldy (Thanks again, sir!) and am now setup and ready to begin loading .380. A pic of my setup for the 45's. Notice the Dillon case gauge standing in front of the red ammo box. This is for checking the size of the ammo; another Baldy pointer. I loaded 250 rounds Sunday afternoon so I'll have enough to get by on while loading the .380's.


----------



## Anarius (Mar 8, 2008)

Actually...and I'm sure I'll be crucified for this- I don't like the Dillon 550B. Too much specialized stuff, too expensive. Sure, you can belt out 200-400 rounds an hour, but I think that something like the LEE classic turret would be better IMO for the original poster who has many calibers but not so many rounds (like me). To set up for all those cals on the 550 would cost mega bucks. The Lee Classic Turret combines the best progressive speed with the precision and user-friendliness of a single stage press.

Cast a careful eye at the LEE pacesetter dies, they are unusually high quality for the modest price and LEE sets sometimes come with the factory crimp die which makes crimping a no-brainer for the beginner. I hate to tout any one brand too much but I also use the Lee case guage/cutter set up. $5.99 to start and $3.99 per caliber is about as cheap as trimming gets. I also have the LEE perfect powder dispenser and it is just great.

From MidwayUSA.com
LEE Classic 4 Hole Turret Press $86.99
LEE Auto Disk Measure $30.00
Riser for above $7.19
LEE Safety Prime $20.99
LEE Double Disk Kit $10.99
LEE Pacesetter Die .223 $20.99
LEE Case Length Guage .223 $3.99
LEE Case Cutter $5.29
LEE Powder Die .22-.30 $10.99


The total cost to get set up and start reloading with this setup would only be $197.42 + about $25 per extra caliber. Shipping is reasonable from Midwayusa.com and they have great service. Some of this list is on back-order status at the moment, but what can you do?

And please note, I'm not a lee fanatic...I own LOTS of lyman and Honardy stuff and RCBS as well. But for the low-volume reloader who just wants cheap fun, you really can't beat it, can you?

Just going by ammo prices around here your looking at a bill for ammo about $350/month when (if you buy componets in bulk) you could probly load that for $95/month. I priced the 7.62 as steel and figured your reloads as brass, but 7.62 russian is so cheap its hard to justify the expense in time and equipment to reload it.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Anarius and Ben thanks for the advice and it looks like another good setup, I know the 7.62 I probably won't reload, I just bought two .40's I'll probably be reloading as well now. A CZ75 and a XD .40 So I'll add that my .223 and maybe my 9mm and 357.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Also, I do have plenty of time, I was working 80 hours a week, now I'm working a 40 hr work week, a big change for me, so I have lots of time and I spend alot of it shooting or fiddling with my weaponry.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

On a caliber like the .38 special, using hard-cast bullets and an expensive powder (Vihtavuori) I'm saving $ 230 per 1000 rounds, meaning in 2.5 months I'll repay the whole reloading equipment.

Besides, you have more accurate rounds adjusted to your specific gun and target practices and are building a skill which will serve you for any calibers you decide to use (and I've been told some of'em are darn expensive).

When I'll decide to shoot the big boomers, I'll be able to adjust the loads and get the habit to it progressively. such a thing would be impossible with factory ammo.

In a few words: I'm glad I took up reloading from the very beginning, I'm even starting to think about casting my bullets...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Kyle1337 said:


> Anarius and Ben thanks for the advice and it looks like another good setup, I know the 7.62 I probably won't reload, I just bought two .40's I'll probably be reloading as well now. A CZ75 and a XD .40 So I'll add that my .223 and maybe my 9mm and 357.


If you're only using it (7,62x39) for plinking, buying surplus ammo MIGHT be the same or cheaper, but if you want to really improve your accuracy over the surplus stuff, reload 'em. I'm in the process of reloading some 7.62x39 my CZ527 carbine. It shoots OK with Remington ammo (not surplus) so I'll bet it can be real accurate after experimenting with some different loads. I'll give a report in the next week or so (even if it's not very good).


----------

